# Class A vs Fifth Wheel



## SSImpala (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello All

I am new to this site and about ready to get into the travelling lifestyle. I am seeking your opinions about Class A's and Fifth wheels.
I realize this may be like comparing apples and oranges.

What I am looking for is advantages and disadvantages of both.
Right now I am looking toward the Class A and the wife is leaning toward a fifth wheel.

I like the Pace Arrow Vision as one of my choices.

Also are there any good publications you would recommend?
Thanks in Advance
Ed


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 5, 2006)

Re: Class A vs Fifth Wheel



Welcome to the forum, Ed! 

Not trying to be a smart aleck :laugh: , but do use the forum searching function. There has been lots of information on this exact subject written before. You don't want to miss any of it, either. 

I drive a Class C (it is great!), and we chose it because we liked the way it gets around, and how the van style cockpit is comfortable for us while traveling.


----------



## bazzer (Nov 5, 2006)

Re: Class A vs Fifth Wheel

HI Ed, personaly a fifth wheel, if your comfortable with driving a fifth wheel then you get the benefit  of a good sized trailer and once sited,a vehicle to run around in,and this in itself is my main reason to have a fifth wheel,I dont want to tow a second vehicle, your wife sounds like a sensible person so go with her choice, ( if you dont and something goes wrong you'll never hear the end of it ) :laugh:  :laugh: Bazzer UK.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 5, 2006)

Re: Class A vs Fifth Wheel

While there are good publications on RVs in general, none that I know of will voice an opinion about your question. If you wish to read about each, then the magazine Trailer Life and the one called Motorhome are good ones to buy. Each is aimed at it's particular market, but to my knowledge, neither has ever taken a position as to which is best.

For your choice, it is mostly an issue of lifestyle. We love motorhome living and have been fulltime now from more than 6 1/2 years. But we also owned pop-ups and we loved those too. We have many friends who own fifth wheel trailers. Generally, many will tell you that it is based upon how often you move because moving a motorhome is much easier than moving a fifth wheel. But even though it is true that the motorhome generally is easier to move, that is much too simple an answer. A fifth wheel does have more living space for the price than does a motorhome. But it also requires a large truck to tow it and when smaller ones can be safely towed by an ordinary pick-up, many of the larger ones now being towed by pick-ups should be towed by the medium duty and heavy duty trucks. If you add the cost of a proper tow vehicle to that of buying a fifth wheel, the total cost is very close to the cost of buying a similar motorhome and a small car to tow.  The motorhome does have the advantage when parked of using a much more fuel efficient vehicle to travel in and one that is easier to drive and park. But the fifth wheel has the advantage of not needing to maintain two different engine/drive train vehicles. Also, if the chassis of the motorhome needs repair, you must either stay in it while in a shop, or you go to a motel, while the fifth wheel can be used while the truck is in the shop. A motorhome has the advantage of being usable while traveling down the highway and it is temperature controled when you arrive at your destination, while the fifth wheel must stop to use any of it's facilities and the temperature will be too high or low when you fist stop. The fifth wheel has much more living space but the motorhome usually has more outside storage. Total cost will go in favor of the fifth wheel if you already own a proper tow truck for the size that you want. The cost may be that way too, depending upon what motorhome you look at and what trailer.  I think that a motorhome is easier for most to back into a site, but you can't back it when you are towing a car. As to which is easier to drive, that probably depends upon the driver as I know people who prefer each on that score. I happen to think the motorhome is easier, but.....................  For us, the ability to use the inside facilities plays a major part of the choice. My wife does not enjoy long trips in a car or truck, but loves our motorhome. And my wife does not want to drive a big truck, capable of towing a trailer as big as our motorhome when she goes shopping and such. 

The answer is more what fits the two of you than any other answer. Make sure that your wife realizes that she may have to drive a very large truck to go get her hair done if she gets that fifth wheel!


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 5, 2006)

Re: Class A vs Fifth Wheel

Hey SSlmpala, Welcome to the forum.  Depends on how much money you want to spend.  If you have unlimited funds, go with a big diesel Motorhome.  Also if you are not going to be living in it full-time I think the advantage probably goes with the Motorhome.  On the otherhand if you are going to be living in it full-time, I think the interior size, comfort and livability goes to the 5th Wheel.  I full-time in a 5th Wheel and I perfer only having the maintenance of one motorized (diesel) vehicle to worry about.  Parking a 5th Wheel in a RV site can be a trying experience the first few times , but it gets fairly routine after a few tries.  Once parked the 5th Wheel offers more relaxing comfort.  On the road you have to pull over and park to use the toilets with a 5'er and the Motorhome has an advantage in using the onboad facilities, unless you are driving.  Then you have to pull over and park too.  I look at a 5'er more like a home and a motorhome more like a temporary abode.  Just my opinion. :laugh:


----------



## SSImpala (Nov 6, 2006)

RE: Class A vs Fifth Wheel

I thank you for the responses and will now have to do some more homework.

Later
Ed


----------



## Kirk (Nov 6, 2006)

Re: Class A vs Fifth Wheel

The latest Workamper News survey showed among  their  subscribers, 46% live in motorhomes while 35% live in fifth wheels.


----------



## ramn4evr (Nov 20, 2006)

RE: Class A vs Fifth Wheel

Myself, buying a fifth wheel next month (Fulltimer). Installing our camper on my wife's truck.  Looking forward to no yard work, lots of flyfishing.  

Gary


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 20, 2006)

Re: Class A vs Fifth Wheel

Have fun.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

